# How to change NAT type



## gajrajgchouhan (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

A Jio users here.I am use internet for PC using my LYF mobile, works fine - nice speed and all that sh*t.But there are some problems.The strict NAt type !
As any gamer would know, that is bad 
So, do you guys know how to change the NAT type for Jio ? If it doesn't works for the LYF mobile, I can buy the JioFi router to use internet if I can change the NAT type.

Thanks !


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2017)

This link may  be helpful to you :
How to Open a Port in the Windows 7 Firewall - dummie


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2017)

I think he was talking about opening ports in modem/router device type which is not possible unless one knows the admin username & password of the device(no idea whether jio provides this info & access to NAT options to its MiFi device users). Again no idea how Android handles NAT when using hotspot but I doubt a closed device like LYF will provide options to users to change such settings.


----------

